# I think i want one of these.



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't know why just fancy one looked at the website they start at $24000 at todays rate thats about 13 grand must be worth looking into shipping one over direct.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It has just about the worst interior of any modern car by all accounts. Would stand out in a crowd though.


----------



## teucer2000 (May 14, 2002)

and Wayne Rooney has just bought one....enough said....


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

You could chip pedestrians when you run them down with that grill


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

teucer2000 said:


> and Wayne Rooney has just bought one....enough said....


Along with his TT,X3andX5 is no car safe from the chav.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

Oh-oh, Anthony. He's a big boy, he knows what he said. What did you say? Funny how?


----------



## TTurbo (Jul 5, 2002)

Saw one of those in Manchester on Sunday night, looked fantastic.

Very large car though.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm sure I saw one on Top Gear or some other motoring journo program. Unbelievably crass was my first impression. That hasn't changed.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kingcutter said:


> Don't know why just fancy one looked at the website they start at $24000 at todays rate thats about 13 grand must be worth looking into shipping one over direct.


Why? It's crap.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

It's the US car of the year... still don't like it [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks ok fairly good engine (typical American car big engine but not huge output) crap interior :?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Well i have taken the plunge i went to Kings in Manchester and put down my deposit.

300c 3.0 v6 crd 324 BHP.
black
18''alloys
cd player
all speed traction control
abs
cruise
driver seat radio mirror memory
esp
full leather heated
load level suspension
metallic paint
rain sensitive wipers
rear park assist
remote keyless entry
tyre pressure monitoring
vehicle information centre 
thatcham cat 1 alarm
Xenon lights 
and last but not least Bentley grill










Arivves Jan-Feb 2006


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Does the car comes with the petrol tank that you can see in the picture? You will need LOTS and LOTS of it when you do 12 mpg.


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't think so it's a disel they recon on about 28-35 MPG maybe more


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

What EVO say:

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/driven/archive/?id=47310

:?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

Not a bad review sat in one yesterday at the dealer open day ,and I thought the inside was quite nice very roomy and the leather quality was good. At the end of the day I have always liked big cars and American cars so this is ideal for me I think the big Bemers and Mercs are old mans cars and this somehow is a bit younger.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hmmm, good luck. Did you see the top gear where it was taking to the sands with a Jag and a Monaro?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r1 said:


> Hmmm, good luck. Did you see the top gear where it was taking to the sands with a Jag and a Monaro?


Clarkson with his head out the sunroof :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

davidg said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, good luck. Did you see the top gear where it was taking to the sands with a Jag and a Monaro?
> ...


I'd forgotten about that bit with the electric seat - classic! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

r1 said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


This was one of the best TG i have ever seen ,,,,,, i can still see him with his head out of the roof :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

2005 North American Car of the Year

2005 AUTOMOBILE Magazine Automobile of the Year

America's Best Sedan: 300C
Wouldn't you know the new kid on the block would make a splash, wrestling the title of America's Best Sedan from BMW? This might prove the adage, you don't have to appeal to all the people, just to the right ones.

Editors' Most Wanted Vehicle for 2005: Chrysler 300
The all-new 2005 Chrysler 300 celebrates the vibrant luxury sedans of yesteryear while introducing a new standard for high-performance, contemporary sedans. In fact, Edmunds.com found its unique combination of contemporary styling and powerful performance delivered by its available 340-horsepower 5.7-liter V8 HEMIÂ® engine with industry-leading Multi-Displacement System (MDS) so inspiring that it has given the Chrysler 300 the "most significant New Vehicle for 2005" award-a most significant feat indeed.

Edmunds.com's Top 10 Hippest
It's got all the stately glamour of a Bentley at a fraction of the price. More than just a family sedan, the 300 is a bona fide starlet, with glossy rap-video cameos to prove it. Old-world charm plus an available 340-horse HEMIÂ® under the hood make the 300 a must-have for many in-the-know car lovers.

Five-Star Frontal Crash Test
Chrysler 300 received five stars, the highest government frontal crash test rating.* Safety, performance, luxury, and styling come standard on every Chrysler 300.

In addition, the Chrysler 300 has won the following awards:

2005 Car and Driver 10Best "Full-Size Sedan." 
SmartMoney "Best Full Size Sedan." 
Money Magazine Car of the Year. 
Life Magazine "The Sexiest Cars of 2005" 
Maxim Magazine Car of the Year 
African Americans On Wheels/Urban Wheel Awards Car of the Year 
Executive Life Top 10 Cars for CEOs 
Automotive Rhythms Urban Elite Car of the Year 
Automotive Fleet - Fleet Car of the Year 
ROAD & TRAVEL Magazine "2005 International Car of the Year" 
Advertising Age 10 Hottest Cars 
Detroit Free Press Car of the Year 
Detroit News Car of the Year 
Kiplinger's Personal Finance, December 2004 "Best New Car" 
eCity of Style "Fifth Annual Auto Style Award" 
*Based on NHTSA's 2005 model year ratings.

So it can't be all that bad.


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2005)

go for it ! evo journo's talk too much...... :roll:

also getting one for the mrs soon ! (which has saved on folking out for the cayenne!) spec is great.. may not be a BM or Jag but it is the car to be seen in !

and you can always go for the 5.7 litre option !


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

I don't think pictures really do it justice to see it in the fleash is a pleasant surprise the build quality is good and the paint finish is fantastic. 
i love my BM but it seems the world and his dog has one it will be nice to be a bit different.
I do feel sorry for people buying left hooker versions for 39k plus though just to be the first in UK with them ,what will they be worth in January.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I saw loads of them in Waikiki a few weeks ago. My only concern for you is that unique looks cease being unique as more and more appear on the roads over here.....


----------

